# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम बनाने के उद्देश्य क्या होते हैं

## RAM GAUTAM

*कुछ भी लिखने से पहले मैं ये कहना चाहता हूँ कि ये मेरी और मेरे जैसे बहुत से सदस्यों की जिज्ञासा मात्र है. जिन भी महानुभावों को सही जानकारी हो कृपया लिखें और सबका ज्ञान बढाकर कृतार्थ करें.

१- कोई भी व्यक्ति फोरम क्यों बनाता  है ?
२- फोरम बनाने से फोरम के मालिक का  क्या निजी लाभ है एवं ये लाभ कैसे कमाता है ?
३- यदि लाभ नहीं हैं तो वो व्यक्ति इसमें इन्वेस्ट क्यों करता है ?
४- फोरम की साईट बनवाने, मेंटिनेंस और सर्वर के लिए होस्ट कम्पनी को पर्याप्त धनराशी देनी होती होगी क्यों खर्च करते हैं ?
५- इस खर्च की गयी रकम की वापसी कहाँ से होती है?
६- अगर बिना किसी लाभ के केवल आम लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए फोरम बनाए जाते हैं तो भला क्यों कोई गैर कानूनी काम करेगा? 

जिस भी सदस्य को इसके बारे में तथ्य परक जानकारी हो, जरुर बताये और बिना मतलब के विवाद पैदा मत करें. अगर प्रबंधन को लगता है की सूत्र की वजह से कोई नियम प्रभावित हो रहा है तो उचित कारण के साथ सूत्र हटा दें. 
*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

kya kisi ko koi jaankaaree nahee hai
niyamak mandal ko to hogee hee?????????

----------


## Munneraja

१,२,३. किसी भी कार्य करने के पीछे कुछ उद्द्येश्य होते हैं
कुछ तात्कालिक एवं कुछ दीर्घकालिक
तात्कालिक में पैसा कमाना उद्द्येश्य हो सकता है जहां विभिन्न जानकारी के लिए सदस्यता अपग्रेड के लिए कहा जाता है और क्रेडिट कार्ड द्वारा धन वसूला जाता है.
इस से कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि धन खर्च करने वाला ठगा हुआ महसूस करे. क्योंकि जानकारी या तो पुरानी या बेकार हो सकती है.
खुद के व्यवसाय से सम्बंधित साईट - जिस से व्यक्ति अपनी आमदनी में इजाफा कर सके.

दीर्घकालिक में पोपुलर होना ताकि भविष्य में उसका फायदा उठाया जा सके. चुनाव या किसी धर्म समबन्धि साईट इस श्रेणी में रख सकते हैं.

४,५. यदि फोरम/साईट बनानी ही है तो यह खर्च अनिवार्य है और करना ही होगा. मजबूरी है, अन्यथा साईट/फोरम का सपना अधूरा रह जायेगा.
अनेकों साईट का निर्माण रोज होता है और कितनी ही खर्च के बोझ में बंद भी हो जाती हैं. साईट बनाने वाला अपनी साईट के बहुत चलने के स्वप्न लेकर साईट बनाता है जिस प्रकार कि फिल्म निर्माण में होता है और फ्लॉप होने पर चुप होकर बैठ जाता है.
कुछ साईट तो किसी अन्य साईट के साथ जुड़ कर उनके विज्ञापन दिखा कर पर्याप्त धन कम लेती हैं कि उनके साईट का खर्च निकल जाता है, लेकिन जिन साइट्स के सदस्यों की संख्या ही दहाई मात्र होती हैं उनका खर्च तो खुद ही को उठाना होता है.

६. यह टोपिक पर्याप्त विवरण लिए हुए नहीं है. समझ से बाहर है.

----------


## guruji

मनोरंजन फ़ोरम बनाने का उद्देश्य विज्ञापन होता है : अपनी अन्य साईट्स के विज्ञापन या अन्य कम्पनियों,साईट्स के विज्ञापन जिनसे धन कमाया जा सके।

----------


## MR.Arjun

> मनोरंजन फ़ोरम बनाने का उद्देश्य विज्ञापन होता है : अपनी अन्य साईट्स के विज्ञापन या अन्य कम्पनियों,साईट्स के विज्ञापन जिनसे धन कमाया जा सके।


ये है टेक की सच का जबाब .......यही है हकीकत / सच हमेशा सच होता है / धन्ययाबाद गुरु जी /

----------


## MR.Arjun

> १,२,३. किसी भी कार्य करने के पीछे कुछ उद्द्येश्य होते हैं
> कुछ तात्कालिक एवं कुछ दीर्घकालिक
> तात्कालिक में पैसा कमाना उद्द्येश्य हो सकता है जहां विभिन्न जानकारी के लिए सदस्यता अपग्रेड के लिए कहा जाता है और क्रेडिट कार्ड द्वारा धन वसूला जाता है.
> इस से कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि धन खर्च करने वाला ठगा हुआ महसूस करे. क्योंकि जानकारी या तो पुरानी या बेकार हो सकती है.
> खुद के व्यवसाय से सम्बंधित साईट - जिस से व्यक्ति अपनी आमदनी में इजाफा कर सके.
> 
> दीर्घकालिक में पोपुलर होना ताकि भविष्य में उसका फायदा उठाया जा सके. चुनाव या किसी धर्म समबन्धि साईट इस श्रेणी में रख सकते हैं.
> 
> ४,५. यदि फोरम/साईट बनानी ही है तो यह खर्च अनिवार्य है और करना ही होगा. मजबूरी है, अन्यथा साईट/फोरम का सपना अधूरा रह जायेगा.
> ...


घुमा फिरा कर कहने की बजाई गुरु जी की तरह साफ साफ सच कहना तो जानिए ..................सीखिए महोदय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मनोरंजन फ़ोरम बनाने का उद्देश्य विज्ञापन होता है : अपनी अन्य साईट्स के विज्ञापन या अन्य कम्पनियों,साईट्स के विज्ञापन जिनसे धन कमाया जा सके।


गुरुजी नमस्कार इस avf फोरम बनाने का क्या  उद्देश्य है, क्या इस फोरम से प्रशासको को कमाई भी होती है ॥

----------


## Ranveer

> १,२,३. किसी भी कार्य करने के पीछे कुछ उद्द्येश्य होते हैं
> कुछ तात्कालिक एवं कुछ दीर्घकालिक
> तात्कालिक में पैसा कमाना उद्द्येश्य हो सकता है जहां विभिन्न जानकारी के लिए सदस्यता अपग्रेड के लिए कहा जाता है और क्रेडिट कार्ड द्वारा धन वसूला जाता है.
> इस से कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि धन खर्च करने वाला ठगा हुआ महसूस करे. क्योंकि जानकारी या तो पुरानी या बेकार हो सकती है.
> खुद के व्यवसाय से सम्बंधित साईट - जिस से व्यक्ति अपनी आमदनी में इजाफा कर सके.
> 
> दीर्घकालिक में पोपुलर होना ताकि भविष्य में उसका फायदा उठाया जा सके. चुनाव या किसी धर्म समबन्धि साईट इस श्रेणी में रख सकते हैं.
> 
> ४,५. यदि फोरम/साईट बनानी ही है तो यह खर्च अनिवार्य है और करना ही होगा. मजबूरी है, अन्यथा साईट/फोरम का सपना अधूरा रह जायेगा.
> ...


बहुत सुन्दर , सटीक ,और विश्लेषणात्मक जवाब |
समझाने के लिए धन्यवाद :salut:

----------


## guruji

> गुरुजी नमस्कार इस avf फोरम बनाने का क्या  उद्देश्य है, क्या इस फोरम से प्रशासको को कमाई भी होती है ॥


अन्तर्वासना की कथा साईट देशमुख जी ने 2001 में अपने शौक(hobby) के लिए शुरु की थी। बाद में उन्होंने अन्य साइट भी शुरु की।
2009 में फ़ोरम शुरु किया गया। लगभग तभी कथा साइट पर अपनी ही दूसरी साईट का प्रचार शुरु किया गया।  कुछ दिनों बाद बाह्य विज्ञापन भी स्वीकार किए गए।
देशमुख जी की नजर में इस मंच पर इतना ट्रैफ़िक नहीं है कि इस पर विज्ञापन लिए जा सकें !
अन्तर्वासना कथा साईट पर अब 250-270 हजार (ढाई लाख से अधिक) लोग प्रतिदिन आते हैं। जबकि मंच पर इसका 5% से भी कम ट्रैफ़िक है। इस पर कोई विज्ञापन नहीं है तो कमाई का कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं !

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

अब एक विषय बना दो की किसी बहुत ही ज्यादा सदस्यों वाले फोरम से चीड़ने वालों का क्या क्या करना चाहिए! अर्थात जिन लोगों को इस फोरम से जलन है, उन्हें क्या करना चाहिए! सब कुछ पूछ lo!n hahaha

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अन्तर्वासना की कथा साईट देशमुख जी ने 2001 में अपने शौक(hobby) के लिए शुरु की थी। बाद में उन्होंने अन्य साइट भी शुरु की।
> 2009 में फ़ोरम शुरु किया गया। लगभग तभी कथा साइट पर अपनी ही दूसरी साईट का प्रचार शुरु किया गया।  कुछ दिनों बाद बाह्य विज्ञापन भी स्वीकार किए गए।
> देशमुख जी की नजर में इस मंच पर इतना ट्रैफ़िक नहीं है कि इस पर विज्ञापन लिए जा सकें !
> अन्तर्वासना कथा साईट पर अब 250-270 हजार (ढाई लाख से अधिक) लोग प्रतिदिन आते हैं। जबकि मंच पर इसका 5% से भी कम ट्रैफ़िक है। इस पर कोई विज्ञापन नहीं है तो कमाई का कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं !


अच्छी बात है,बिना कमाई के कोई काम करना दूसरों ओर खुद के मनोरंजन के लिये , इसके लिये सभी प्रशासक बधाई के पात्र है ॥

----------


## jethalal

मित्र जब आप कोई भी पेज देखते है, तो उसके इर्दगिर्द विज्ञापन दिखाए जाते है, इसमें से ही उनकी आमदनी होती है. उदा हर १००० लोगो के विज्ञापन देखने पर ०.०१$

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र जब आप कोई भी पेज देखते है, तो उसके इर्दगिर्द विज्ञापन दिखाए जाते है, इसमें से ही उनकी आमदनी होती है. उदा हर १००० लोगो के विज्ञापन देखने पर ०.०१$


आइए भाई, अच्छी जानकारी लाये है, इतने दिन तक कहा थे भाई ॥

----------


## tapori_indian

> अन्तर्वासना की कथा साईट देशमुख जी ने 2001 में अपने शौक(hobby) के लिए शुरु की थी। बाद में उन्होंने अन्य साइट भी शुरु की।
> 2009 में फ़ोरम शुरु किया गया। लगभग तभी कथा साइट पर अपनी ही दूसरी साईट का प्रचार शुरु किया गया।  कुछ दिनों बाद बाह्य विज्ञापन भी स्वीकार किए गए।
> देशमुख जी की नजर में इस मंच पर इतना ट्रैफ़िक नहीं है कि इस पर विज्ञापन लिए जा सकें !
> अन्तर्वासना कथा साईट पर अब 250-270 हजार (ढाई लाख से अधिक) लोग प्रतिदिन आते हैं। जबकि मंच पर इसका 5% से भी कम ट्रैफ़िक है। इस पर कोई विज्ञापन नहीं है तो कमाई का कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं !


( antarvasna.com Overview)
antarvasna.com has 5205 traffic rank in world by alexa. antarvasna.com is getting 211335 pageviews per day and making USD 635.74 daily. antarvasna.com has 6626 backlinks according to yahoo and listed in Dmoz directory. antarvasna.com is hosted in United States at ISPrime data center. antarvasna.com is most populer in INDIA. Estimeted worth of antarvasna.com is USD 464090.2 according to websiteoutlook....यह जानकारी मुझे एक साईट से मिली हैं !केवल मनोरंजन के लिए साईट बनाना या अपने शौक पुरे करने के लिए साईट बनाना ये बात कुछ हजम नी हुयी मुझे!किसी बी साईट या फोरम का main लक्ष्य मनोरंजन के साथ साथ पैसा कमाना ही होता हैं!ये साईट और देशमुख की अन्य साईटस लाखों रुपये monthly कमा रही हैं(earning in thousands daily)...और गुरूजी की बात पर भी थोडा संदेह लग रहा हैं मुझे!गुरूजी अगर जानकारी देनी हैं तो सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दीजिए अपने प्रिय पाठकों को !धन्यवाद!

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> अच्छी बात है,बिना कमाई के कोई काम करना दूसरों ओर खुद के मनोरंजन के लिये , इसके लिये सभी प्रशासक बधाई के पात्र है ॥





> आइए भाई, अच्छी जानकारी लाये है, इतने दिन तक कहा थे भाई ॥


 Bhai agar apko koi jaankaari ho to batayen. Koi jigyasa ho to poochhen bina matalab ke sutra lamba na karen. Dhanywad
mai mobile se hindi nahi likh pata so sorry.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र जब आप कोई भी पेज देखते है, तो उसके इर्दगिर्द विज्ञापन दिखाए जाते है, इसमें से ही उनकी आमदनी होती है. उदा हर १००० लोगो के विज्ञापन देखने पर ०.०१$


av forum me to koi vigyapan nahee hain fir kaise kamai hoti hai.

----------


## ravinderverma

मजा आ गया यार इस सूत्र को देखकर

----------


## guruji

अभी अभी मैंने देखा कि अन्तर्वासना मंच पर कुछ नग्न विज्ञापन आरम्भ किए गए हैं। इस कारण हमारे काफ़ी नियमों का कोई औचित्य ही नहीं रह जाता।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अभी अभी मैंने देखा कि अन्तर्वासना मंच पर कुछ नग्न विज्ञापन आरम्भ किए गए हैं। इस कारण हमारे काफ़ी नियमों का कोई औचित्य ही नहीं रह जाता।


तो क्या चोपाल के भी सारे नियम समाप्त हो गये, क्योंकि चोपाल के पेज के ऊपर भी ओर नग्न  विज्ञापन  आ रहे है ,अब लगता है आज से फोरम को आमदनी शुरू हो गयी है ॥

----------


## guruji

मित्र,
अन्तर्वासना की कथा साईट पर *बाह्य विज्ञापन* अभी शायद पिछले एक साल में शुरु हुए हैं। उससे पहले केवल अपनी अन्य साईट के विज्ञापन दिए जाते रहे हैं।
बाह्य विज्ञापनों से आय हो रही है।
लेकिन आज ही मैंने अन्तर्वासना मंच पर भी विज्ञापन देखा है।
जो बात अलेक्सा आदि पर लिखी है वो अनुमानित आय या मूल्य हो सकता है जो इतने दर्शकों के आने पर हो सकता है। लेकिन आय तो विज्ञापन से ही हो सकती है। और जो भी विज्ञापन हैं आप देख ही रहे हैं।
इस सूत्र में मैंने अपनी इससे पहली प्रविष्टि में स्पष्ट लिखा है कि किसी भी मनोरंजन साईट का उद्देश्य धन कमाना होता है।
लेकिन विज्ञापन ऐसे ही नहीं मिलते, साईट पर अच्छा ट्रैफ़िक होने पर ही विज्ञापन मिलते हैं। ट्रैफ़िक बनाने में समय लगता है।
*वैसे यह साईट देशमुख जी की है, वो ही सब खर्च करते या कमाते हैं। मैंने अपनी जेब कभी एक भी पैसा नकद खर्च नहीं किया।* 



> ( antarvasna.com Overview)
> antarvasna.com has 5205 traffic rank in world by alexa. antarvasna.com is getting 211335 pageviews per day and making USD 635.74 daily. antarvasna.com has 6626 backlinks according to yahoo and listed in Dmoz directory. antarvasna.com is hosted in United States at ISPrime data center. antarvasna.com is most populer in INDIA. Estimeted worth of antarvasna.com is USD 464090.2 according to websiteoutlook....यह जानकारी मुझे एक साईट से मिली हैं !केवल मनोरंजन के लिए साईट बनाना या अपने शौक पुरे करने के लिए साईट बनाना ये बात कुछ हजम नी हुयी मुझे!किसी बी साईट या फोरम का main लक्ष्य मनोरंजन के साथ साथ पैसा कमाना ही होता हैं!ये साईट और देशमुख की अन्य साईटस लाखों रुपये monthly कमा रही हैं(earning in thousands daily)...और गुरूजी की बात पर भी थोडा संदेह लग रहा हैं मुझे!गुरूजी अगर जानकारी देनी हैं तो सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दीजिए अपने प्रिय पाठकों को !धन्यवाद!

----------


## simplegirl

*सभी दोस्तों से कुछ सवाल ?
क्या जिस कंपनी की टूथ पेस्ट या साबुन आप रोज इस्तेमाल करते हैं , आप जानते है उस कंपनी का मालिक कौन है और उसकी कितनी कमाई है ?
क्या जिस भी दुकान से आप शोपिंग करते हैं सबके मालिक का नाम और उसकी कमाई का हिसाब रखते हैं ?
किसी होटल में जाने पर पहले वहां के मालिक का नाम और उसकी पूरी कमाई जान लेते हैं आप ?
क्या जिस सरकार को आप दुनिया भर के टेक्स चुकाते हैं उसके सभी मालिकों /मंत्रियों के नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर सरकार की पूरी कमाई जानते हैं आप ?
क्या इन्टरनेट पर जितनी भी साईट पर आप जाते हैं उन सब के मालिकों का नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर उन सबकी कमाई के बारे में जानते हैं आप ?

अगर कोई साईट या फोरम पैसे कमाता है या नहीं कमाता है , इससे किसी भी सदस्य की सेहत पर क्या प्रभाव या दुष्प्रभाव पड़ता है ? 

आखिर इतनी उत्सुकता क्यों ? 

क्यों नहीं आप दूसरों की कमाई का हिसाब रखने के स्थान पर, शांति से  यहाँ पर मिलने वाले  मुफ्त के मनोरंजन का आनंद उठाते  ?

ये फोरम कुछ कमा  रहा है या नहीं ,इससे सदस्यों का क्या लेना देना होना चाहिए ?*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *सभी दोस्तों से कुछ सवाल ?
> क्या जिस कंपनी की टूथ पेस्ट या साबुन आप रोज इस्तेमाल करते हैं , आप जानते है उस कंपनी का मालिक कौन है और उसकी कितनी कमाई है ?
> क्या जिस भी दुकान से आप शोपिंग करते हैं सबके मालिक का नाम और उसकी कमाई का हिसाब रखते हैं ?
> किसी होटल में जाने पर पहले वहां के मालिक का नाम और उसकी पूरी कमाई जान लेते हैं आप ?
> क्या जिस सरकार को आप दुनिया भर के टेक्स चुकाते हैं उसके सभी मालिकों /मंत्रियों के नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर सरकार की पूरी कमाई जानते हैं आप ?
> क्या इन्टरनेट पर जितनी भी साईट पर आप जाते हैं उन सब के मालिकों का नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर उन सबकी कमाई के बारे में जानते हैं आप ?
> 
> अगर कोई साईट या फोरम पैसे कमाता है या नहीं कमाता है , इससे किसी भी सदस्य की सेहत पर क्या प्रभाव या दुष्प्रभाव पड़ता है ? 
> 
> ...


अरे क्या बात है मोहतरमा फोरम की बहुत खैर ख्वाह बन्ने से कुछ नहीं होता कुछ करके दिखाना होता है
जहाँ तक फोरम की शान्ति का प्रश्न है तो कमसे कम आपसे सीखने की आवश्यकता नहीं है मुझे. 
मैंने सबसे पहले ये बात लिखी है की ये मात्र हम लोगों की जिज्ञासा है जिसका विरोध किसे नियामक ने नहीं किया है
केवल आपको बुरा लगा क्यों ?  क्या दिखाना चाहती हैं/ चाहते हैं
सबको  मैसेज करके दूसरा फोरम ज्वाइन करने का आमंत्रण देती हो और इस फोरम की खैर ख्वाह बनती हो
अभी सेव होगा आपका मैसेगे जिसमे आपने दुर्सरा फोरम  ज्वाइन करने को कहा है 
इसलिए सुद्ध चर्चा करें आरोप न लगायें कम से कम आप तो ना ही लगायें 
ये लो पेस्ट है आपकी खैर ख्वाही का नमूना बहुत बड़ी हितैषी बनती हो.  

सच्चाई ये है ये बातें जानना तो सभी चाहते है मगर कहना कोई नहीं चाहता जब मैंने अपनी बात कही आप को बुरा क्यों लगा 
आपको भी जानना है मगर बकबक भी करनी है 

इन्होने जो मुझे मैसेज किया था हुबहू  पोस्ट है 
नमस्कार मित्र, हम एक नये हिन्दी फोरम के भी सदस्य हैं www.h**b.in आपसे अनुरोध है की एक बार वहां पर भी जरूर आयें . ये एक सामान्य हिन्दी फोरम है ,जो हिन्दी के विकास के लिए कार्य कर रहा है .
धन्यवाद

----------


## simplegirl

> अरे क्या बात है मोहतरमा फोरम की बहुत खैर ख्वाह बन्ने से कुछ नहीं होता कुछ करके दिखाना होता है
> जहाँ तक फोरम की शान्ति का प्रश्न है तो कमसे कम आपसे सीखने की आवश्यकता नहीं है मुझे. 
> मैंने सबसे पहले ये बात लिखी है की ये मात्र हम लोगों की जिज्ञासा है जिसका विरोध किसे नियामक ने नहीं किया है
> केवल आपको बुरा लगा क्यों ?  क्या दिखाना चाहती हैं/ चाहते हैं
> सबको  मैसेज करके दूसरा फोरम ज्वाइन करने का आमंत्रण देती हो और इस फोरम की खैर ख्वाह बनती हो
> अभी सेव होगा आपका मैसेगे जिसमे आपने दुर्सरा फोरम  ज्वाइन करने को कहा है 
> इसलिए सुद्ध चर्चा करें आरोप न लगायें कम से कम आप तो ना ही लगायें 
> ये लो पेस्ट है आपकी खैर ख्वाही का नमूना बहुत बड़ी हितैषी बनती हो.  
> 
> ...


*जनाब इतना उखड क्यों रहे हैं ? एक ही सन्देश में आपकी सारी भद्रता की हवा निकल गई और चेहरे का नकाब हट गया ?
ये किस किताब में लिखा है की कोई व्यक्ति एक ही फोरम का सदस्य हो सकता है ?
एक नेक कार्य के लिए किसी को बुलाना अपराध नहीं है मिस्टर राम गौतम या जो भी आप हैं . 
गलती तो आप कर रहे हैं जो दूसरे फोरम का लिंक सावर्जनिक रूप से दें रहें हैं , कृपया नियमों का ख्याल रखा करें, आपको ये आचरण शोभा नहीं देता . मुझे गलत बताने के लिए आपने फोरम का नियम ही तोड़ दिया. 
यहाँ हर सदस्य को अपने विचार प्रकट करने का हक है . 
जब आप सवाल पूछ सकते हैं तो हम क्यों नहीं ?
आप फोरम के प्रबंधन से सवाल पूछ रहे हैं , मैंने सदस्यों से सवाल पूछ लिया तो इतना बुरा क्यों लगा आपको ?

एक कड़वी और सच्ची बात सुन लीजिए मुझसे , में दूसरे फोरम का प्रचार करके भी इस फोरम की आपसे बड़ी हितेषी और खैरख्वाह हूँ , आपने तो गुस्से में अनजाने में ये बात कही है लेकिन बहुत से लोग इस सच्चाई को जानते भी हैं . 
*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *जनाब इतना उखड क्यों रहे हैं ? एक ही सन्देश में आपकी सारी भद्रता की हवा निकल गई और चेहरे का नकाब हट गया ?
> ये किस किताब में लिखा है की कोई व्यक्ति एक ही फोरम का सदस्य हो सकता है ?
> एक नेक कार्य के लिए किसी को बुलाना अपराध नहीं है मिस्टर राम गौतम या जो भी आप हैं . 
> गलती तो आप कर रहे हैं जो दूसरे फोरम का लिंक सावर्जनिक रूप से दें रहें हैं , कृपया नियमों का ख्याल रखा करें, आपको ये आचरण शोभा नहीं देता . मुझे गलत बताने के लिए आपने फोरम का नियम ही तोड़ दिया. 
> यहाँ हर सदस्य को अपने विचार प्रकट करने का हक है . 
> जब आप सवाल पूछ सकते हैं तो हम क्यों नहीं ?
> आप फोरम के प्रबंधन से सवाल पूछ रहे हैं , मैंने सदस्यों से सवाल पूछ लिया तो इतना बुरा क्यों लगा आपको ?
> 
> एक कड़वी और सच्ची बात सुन लीजिए मुझसे , में दूसरे फोरम का प्रचार करके भी इस फोरम की आपसे बड़ी हितेषी और खैरख्वाह हूँ , आपने तो गुस्से में अनजाने में ये बात कही है लेकिन बहुत से लोग इस सच्चाई को जानते भी हैं . 
> *


 ये पब्लिक है सब जानती है

----------


## marwariladka

बिलकुल सही कहा आपने...दर असल लोगों की आदत होती है दुसरो के पचड़े में टांग अदना....यहाँ लोग मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं तो मनोरंजन करो और जाओ.////कौन कितना कमाता है या नहीं इसका हिसाब क्यों रखते हो भाई???...आपकी आमदनी कितनी है हमने कभी पूछा ??नहीं न?..फिर फोरम की आमदनी के बारे में क्यों जानन चाहते हो यारो...छोड़ो इन सब बातों को और मजे लो मजे दो....


> *सभी दोस्तों से कुछ सवाल ?
> क्या जिस कंपनी की टूथ पेस्ट या साबुन आप रोज इस्तेमाल करते हैं , आप जानते है उस कंपनी का मालिक कौन है और उसकी कितनी कमाई है ?
> क्या जिस भी दुकान से आप शोपिंग करते हैं सबके मालिक का नाम और उसकी कमाई का हिसाब रखते हैं ?
> किसी होटल में जाने पर पहले वहां के मालिक का नाम और उसकी पूरी कमाई जान लेते हैं आप ?
> क्या जिस सरकार को आप दुनिया भर के टेक्स चुकाते हैं उसके सभी मालिकों /मंत्रियों के नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर सरकार की पूरी कमाई जानते हैं आप ?
> क्या इन्टरनेट पर जितनी भी साईट पर आप जाते हैं उन सब के मालिकों का नाम जानते हैं आप ? या फिर उन सबकी कमाई के बारे में जानते हैं आप ?
> 
> अगर कोई साईट या फोरम पैसे कमाता है या नहीं कमाता है , इससे किसी भी सदस्य की सेहत पर क्या प्रभाव या दुष्प्रभाव पड़ता है ? 
> 
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों सूत्र निर्माता ने कोई दबाव बनाये बिना जिज्ञासा मात्र शांत करने के लिए पुछा था! इसमें इतना भड़कने की बात नहीं है! शांत रहिये मित्रों! *

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *दोस्तों सूत्र निर्माता ने कोई दबाव बनाये बिना जिज्ञासा मात्र शांत करने के लिए पुछा था! इसमें इतना भड़कने की बात नहीं है! शांत रहिये मित्रों! *


भाई कुछ लोगों का काम है केवल विवाद फैलाकर सूत्र की गति को अवरुद्ध कर देना जब पहली ही पोस्ट में मैंने लिखा है की ये केवल जिज्ञासा मात्र है
जिस भी सदस्य या प्रबंधन के सदस्य को जानकारी हो तो बताएं. अगर आपको जानकारी नहीं है तो ना बोलो केवल इन्तजार करो .
अगर मालूम हो तो बताओ किसी भी नियामक या प्रबंधन ने सूत्र को बनाने के लिए गलत नहीं कहा केवल जानकारी दी है जो तमाम लोगों को पता
चली है. 
जिसके बारे में पता न हो जबरदस्ती कुतर्क की बातें करना कहाँ तक सही है. मगर ये लोग समझना ही नहीं चाहते
सच तो ये है शुरुआत से ये लोग सूत्र देखते ही नहीं लास्ट पोस्ट देखकर कमेन्ट कर देते हैं 
देखिये मैंने पहली पोस्ट में क्या लिखा है फिर कमेन्ट कीजिये  हो सके तो पूरा सूत्र पढ़ने का कास्ट करें 


कुछ भी लिखने से पहले मैं ये कहना चाहता हूँ कि ये मेरी और मेरे जैसे बहुत से सदस्यों की जिज्ञासा मात्र है. जिन भी महानुभावों को सही जानकारी हो कृपया लिखें और सबका ज्ञान बढाकर कृतार्थ करें.

१- कोई भी व्यक्ति फोरम क्यों बनाता है ?
२- फोरम बनाने से फोरम के मालिक का क्या निजी लाभ है एवं ये लाभ कैसे कमाता है ?
३- यदि लाभ नहीं हैं तो वो व्यक्ति इसमें इन्वेस्ट क्यों करता है ?
४- फोरम की साईट बनवाने, मेंटिनेंस और सर्वर के लिए होस्ट कम्पनी को पर्याप्त धनराशी देनी होती होगी क्यों खर्च करते हैं ?
५- इस खर्च की गयी रकम की वापसी कहाँ से होती है?
६- अगर बिना किसी लाभ के केवल आम लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए फोरम बनाए जाते हैं तो भला क्यों कोई गैर कानूनी काम करेगा?

जिस भी सदस्य को इसके बारे में तथ्य परक जानकारी हो, जरुर बताये और बिना मतलब के विवाद पैदा मत करें. अगर प्रबंधन को लगता है की सूत्र की वजह से कोई नियम प्रभावित हो रहा है तो उचित कारण के साथ सूत्र हटा दें.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> भाई कुछ लोगों का काम है केवल विवाद फैलाकर सूत्र की गति को अवरुद्ध कर देना जब पहली ही पोस्ट में मैंने लिखा है की ये केवल जिज्ञासा मात्र है
> जिस भी सदस्य या प्रबंधन के सदस्य को जानकारी हो तो बताएं. अगर आपको जानकारी नहीं है तो ना बोलो केवल इन्तजार करो .
> अगर मालूम हो तो बताओ किसी भी नियामक या प्रबंधन ने सूत्र को बनाने के लिए गलत नहीं कहा केवल जानकारी दी है जो तमाम लोगों को पता
> चली है. 
> जिसके बारे में पता न हो जबरदस्ती कुतर्क की बातें करना कहाँ तक सही है. मगर ये लोग समझना ही नहीं चाहते
> सच तो ये है शुरुआत से ये लोग सूत्र देखते ही नहीं लास्ट पोस्ट देखकर कमेन्ट कर देते हैं 
> देखिये मैंने पहली पोस्ट में क्या लिखा है फिर कमेन्ट कीजिये  हो सके तो पूरा सूत्र पढ़ने का कास्ट करें 
> 
> 
> ...



.....................................

----------


## MASTRAAM

> १- कोई भी व्यक्ति फोरम क्यों बनाता है ?
> २- फोरम बनाने से फोरम के मालिक का क्या निजी लाभ है एवं ये लाभ कैसे कमाता है ?
> ३- यदि लाभ नहीं हैं तो वो व्यक्ति इसमें इन्वेस्ट क्यों करता है ?
> ४- फोरम की साईट बनवाने, मेंटिनेंस और सर्वर के लिए होस्ट कम्पनी को पर्याप्त धनराशी देनी होती होगी क्यों खर्च करते हैं ?
> ५- इस खर्च की गयी रकम की वापसी कहाँ से होती है?
> ६- अगर बिना किसी लाभ के केवल आम लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए फोरम बनाए जाते हैं तो भला क्यों कोई गैर कानूनी काम करेगा?
> जिस भी सदस्य को इसके बारे में तथ्य परक जानकारी हो, जरुर बताये और बिना मतलब के विवाद पैदा मत करें. अगर प्रबंधन को लगता है की सूत्र की वजह से कोई नियम प्रभावित हो रहा है तो उचित कारण के साथ सूत्र हटा दें.


1.जहां तक मेरा अनुमान  है की फोरम बनाने का उद्देश्य पैसे कमाना भी हो सकता है कुछ मनोरंजन करना भी | हाल में कई हिंदी फोरम दिखाई दे रहें हैं जिनमे सबका उद्देश्य पैसे कमाना तो नहीं लगता | अन्तर्वासना साईट  के सन्दर्भ में पैसे कमाना उद्देश्य है क्यूंकि जयादा लोग कहानियां पढ़ने आतें हैं और वहाँ पर विज्ञापन मौजूद है |परन्तु अन्तर्वासना फोरम  के सन्दर्भ में पैसे कमाने वाली बात नहीं दिखती  
शायद अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर विज्ञापन इसलिए नहीं है क्यूंकि यहाँ पर उसकी तुलना में कम ही (अन्तर्वासना.कोम ) लोग आतें हैं |
2.फोरम मालिक को दो तरह से लाभ हो सकता है ..एक उसकी अपनी पोपुलारिटी बढ़ाना और दूसरी विज्ञापन के द्वारा पैसे कमाना | 
3.लाभ तो है , ये विज्ञापन हों तो अच्छी खासी कमाई होती है | यदि लाभ न हो रहा हो तो खुद की संतुष्टि के लिए भी कुछ लोग खर्च करतें हैं | 
4.और 5. सवाल वही है , खर्च करने की लिए आवश्यक नही है की रकम की वापसी भी ही |शौक और संतुष्टि भी खर्च करने की वजह हो सकती है | 
वैसे मुझे लगता है की अन्तर्वासना की कहानियों वाली साईट से अच्छी खासी कमाई होती है जिसके द्वारा इस फोरम का मेंटेनेंस किया जाता है |
6.कानून की पंहुच से बाहर रहने वाले लोग कानूनी  और गैर क़ानूनी होने की चिंता नहीं करते | 
भारत सरकार ने अभी तक इतने सख्त नियम नहीं बनाएँ हैं |

(पूर्णतः व्यक्तिगत मत )

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> 1.जहां तक मेरा अनुमान  है की फोरम बनाने का उद्देश्य पैसे कमाना भी हो सकता है कुछ मनोरंजन करना भी | हाल में कई हिंदी फोरम दिखाई दे रहें हैं जिनमे सबका उद्देश्य पैसे कमाना तो नहीं लगता | अन्तर्वासना साईट  के सन्दर्भ में पैसे कमाना उद्देश्य है क्यूंकि जयादा लोग कहानियां पढ़ने आतें हैं और वहाँ पर विज्ञापन मौजूद है |परन्तु अन्तर्वासना फोरम  के सन्दर्भ में पैसे कमाने वाली बात नहीं दिखती  
> शायद अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर विज्ञापन इसलिए नहीं है क्यूंकि यहाँ पर उसकी तुलना में कम ही (अन्तर्वासना.कोम ) लोग आतें हैं |
> 2.फोरम मालिक को दो तरह से लाभ हो सकता है ..एक उसकी अपनी पोपुलारिटी बढ़ाना और दूसरी विज्ञापन के द्वारा पैसे कमाना | 
> 3.लाभ तो है , ये विज्ञापन हों तो अच्छी खासी कमाई होती है | यदि लाभ न हो रहा हो तो खुद की संतुष्टि के लिए भी कुछ लोग खर्च करतें हैं | 
> 4.और 5. सवाल वही है , खर्च करने की लिए आवश्यक नही है की रकम की वापसी भी ही |शौक और संतुष्टि भी खर्च करने की वजह हो सकती है | 
> वैसे मुझे लगता है की अन्तर्वासना की कहानियों वाली साईट से अच्छी खासी कमाई होती है जिसके द्वारा इस फोरम का मेंटेनेंस किया जाता है |
> 6.कानून की पंहुच से बाहर रहने वाले लोग कानूनी  और गैर क़ानूनी होने की चिंता नहीं करते | 
> भारत सरकार ने अभी तक इतने सख्त नियम नहीं बनाएँ हैं |
> 
> (पूर्णतः व्यक्तिगत मत )


काफी हद तक आपसे सहमत हुआ जा सकता है.

----------


## MASTRAAM

मेरी समझ मे ये नही आता कि हिँदी बोलने वाले अधिकतर लोग युपी बिहार के होते हैँ , पर यहाँ राजस्थानियोँ की भरमार है । यहाँ तक की अधिकतर सक्रिय सदस्य और प्रबंधन मे भी  राजस्थानी ही हैँ !
लगता है कि ये गर्म जलवायु का असर है ।

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मेरी समझ मे ये नही आता कि हिँदी बोलने वाले अधिकतर लोग युपी बिहार के होते हैँ , पर यहाँ राजस्थानियोँ की भरमार है । यहाँ तक की अधिकतर सक्रिय सदस्य और प्रबंधन मे भी  राजस्थानी ही हैँ !
> लगता है कि ये गर्म जलवायु का असर है ।


yahi नहीं एनी फोरम में भी अधिकतर राजस्थान के लोग छाये हुए है। कारण मुझे पता नहीं

----------


## groopji

> yahi नहीं एनी फोरम में भी अधिकतर राजस्थान के लोग छाये हुए है। कारण मुझे पता नहीं


कैसन बात कर रहे हो राम भाई ......... हमे तो लगता है की सभी हिन्दुस्तानी हैं ....... 



फोरम में आपको बहुत दिनों बाद देख कर अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हुई ....... आपका साक्षात्कार देखा था ...... और वो साक्षात्कार मुझे सबसे सफलतम साक्षात्कार में से एक लगा था

----------


## sushilnkt

> कैसन बात कर रहे हो राम भाई ......... हमे तो लगता है की सभी हिन्दुस्तानी हैं ....... 
> 
> 
> 
> फोरम में आपको बहुत दिनों बाद देख कर अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हुई ....... आपका साक्षात्कार देखा था ...... और वो साक्षात्कार मुझे सबसे सफलतम साक्षात्कार में से एक लगा था


हा हा हा हा हा हा 
इनको राजस्थानी की मीठी आवाज भा गयी हे .....

----------


## sushilnkt

> मेरी समझ मे ये नही आता कि हिँदी बोलने वाले अधिकतर लोग युपी बिहार के होते हैँ , पर यहाँ राजस्थानियोँ की भरमार है । यहाँ तक की अधिकतर सक्रिय सदस्य और प्रबंधन मे भी  राजस्थानी ही हैँ !
> लगता है कि ये गर्म जलवायु का असर है ।


भाई सा ये जलवायु का असर नहीं हे .. ये आप सब का प्रेम हे जो हम सब को खेच लाता हे .. 



> yahi नहीं एनी फोरम में भी अधिकतर राजस्थान के लोग छाये हुए है। कारण मुझे पता नहीं


भाई पुरे भारतीय यहाँ पर आते हे ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं हे .. की हम अधिक हे ..

----------


## nishanath

> मेरी समझ मे ये नही आता कि हिँदी बोलने वाले अधिकतर लोग युपी बिहार के होते हैँ , पर यहाँ राजस्थानियोँ की भरमार है । यहाँ तक की अधिकतर सक्रिय सदस्य और प्रबंधन मे भी  राजस्थानी ही हैँ !
> लगता है कि ये गर्म जलवायु का असर है ।


क्या वो लोग हिन्दुस्तानी नहीं है और क्या सिर्फ आप ही हिन्दुस्तानी हो  अकेले , हिदुस्तान तो पाकिस्तान इण्डिया बर्मा बंगलादेश अफगानिस्तान से मिल  कर ही पूरा होता है |

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सूत्र की सारी पोस्टिंग पड़ी, भेजा टाईट हो गया, बाहर की दुनिया की हाय-हाय से पीछा छुड़ा कर यहाँ आया, तो यंहा भी हाय-हाय मिली, वेरी सैड

----------

